# just done



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the first two baits are just repaints, the third one is a weedless bait or at least i hope so ,painted with na copper paint and a little flip flop paint .the the forth on also painted with flip flop paint dives about 8 ft nice wobble 































.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

nice work , i have some i should repaint,hmmm


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice Jody, I love the effect on the third one, is that weedless? That's a great idea. The last one looks like a baby bass, very nice!

Douglas


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work, Jody. That top one has some nice delicate fades on the stripes.

That third one is really slick too. Never thought of a weedless crank. Post a report on how it works.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have to agree...the first one has a great paint job and the third one is really nice...I like everything about it, especially the subtle blends of colors on the side.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the kind words is was painted with ps900 what a great airbrush sure beats my old paasch f series . ill let u guys know hopefully in a couple weeks how the weedless bait does.


----------



## dewbug (Feb 5, 2009)

Very good looking baits.


----------

